# Dog/Deer attacks



## The_Shark (Nov 8, 2007)

The other morning I was behind my house getting some firewood.
I hear a commotion and see something running through the woods. I then hear all sorts of barking and carrying on. I grabbed my gun and went to investigate. I found a blood/snot trail and followed it, a couple hundred yds later I come across what looked like an akita attacking a l. At this point, I'm not on my property anymore, otherwise, I probably would've just opened fire, but I was technically trespassing and was pretty close to some houses. I was able to run the dog off and the deer was pretty banged up and bloody. It layed down in some bushes and I watched over it for a little while to make sure the dog didn't come back. 
I went back yesterday after work and of course the deer was dead and all torn up.

My question is what's the legality of shooting dogs that are attacking stuff?
Obviously, it's illegal to go on someone else's land and start shooting, but what about my own property? 

I've never seen the dog before and have no idea where it came from, so I can't really go find the owner.

All I could think about was, what if that was my kid laying there with his neck all bit up and guts hanging out.

Thanks


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I think it would depend if it looked like a coyote ....It's possible with the economy, The dog could have been abandoned and was just trying to survive. I'd give the dog catcher a call and alert him to the problem and get some direction so that you don't get the PETA people on your back.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I won&#8217;t pretend to know all of the legalities, but if it happens on my land I&#8217;m going to shoot, no questions asked and no regrets.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Call the animal warden, but in reality it's the cycle of life. The dog or coyote was hungry and hunted down something to eat. I wouldn't shoot, you made the right call especially since you weren't on your property and were unsure of the back stop.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

If its on my back forty, the Akita ends up in the creek...


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

At our deer camp, the one cabin have two dogs which are inside and stay put during hunting. We have a rule just since this last year we've talked about it before, if a dog is in your area, private property, it's getting shot at. Especially if it is running deer. Last year 3 does and a nice buck ran past one of the hunters in his stand at full tilt with tongues hunging out, shortly followed by a couple mid - large sized dogs. Now if we had shot those dogs and some a$$hole would have been following them, well that's too bad and illegal to run dogs after deer, and trespassing. Only to retrieve, on leash, is allowed. Then we may have had a problem with two dead dogs, a mad man with a gun and our guy up a tree with no place to go. Now what? Hopefully he can't find his dogs. Our guy shot at a deer not dogs, until we all show up.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I knew a guy years ago who had an Akita. He called it a Japanese fighting dog. I don't know if thats true or not but it would routinely catch and kill deer on his property and it wasnt because the dog was hungry. He thought it was funny.


----------



## The_Shark (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm no dog whisperer, but this one didn't appear to be hunting for food. I saw the attack taking place. The dog would lay down about 10 feet away and bark at it, then get up and bite it a couple times, then lay back down and bark some more. Also, as soon as I got up there and yelled at it, it immediately stopped and trotted away, sort of like when you catch a dog going through your trash.

Here's some info on the law a guy from another site gave me:

(A) Subject to divisions (A)(2) and (3) of section 955.261 [955.26.1] of the Revised Code, a dog that is chasing or approaching in a menacing fashion or apparent attitude of attack, that attempts to bite or otherwise endanger, or that kills or injures a person or a dog that chases, injures, or kills livestock, poultry, other domestic animal, or other animal, that is the property of another person, except a cat or another dog, can be killed at the time of that chasing, approaching, attempt, killing, or injury. If, in attempting to kill such a dog, a person wounds it, he is not liable to prosecution under the penal laws which punish cruelty to animals.
(B) The owner, keeper, or harborer of a dog is liable in damages for any injury, death, or loss to person or property that is caused by the dog, unless the injury, death, or loss was caused to the person or property of an individual who, at the time, was committing or attempting to commit a trespass or other criminal offense on the property of the owner, keeper, or harborer, or was committing or attempting to commit a criminal offense against any person, or was teasing, tormenting, or abusing the dog on the owner's, keeper's, or harborer's property.
HISTORY: RS §§ 4212-1, 4212-2; 93 v 128, 129; 94 v 118, §§ 1, 2; GC § 5838; 124 v 428; Bureau of Code Revision, 10-1-53; 142 v H 352. Eff 7-10-87.

It reads to me like it's illegal to shoot a dog for attacking any wildlife, but you can open fire if it's approaching your rabbit hutch in a menacing fashion AND you can't shoot if it's mauling your cat in the front yard while your kids watch in horror. There is the catch all in there of "it was coming right at me!" though.

I'm not real passionate about it one way or the other, but it doesn't seem quite right that dogs can kill every deer, squirrel, rabbit, turkey, etc on your property you've worked your entire life for and you're supposed to standby and watch.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Three S's. Shoot, Shovel, Shut-up


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Three S's. Shoot, Shovel, Shut-up


Exactly. A dog that is out running through the woods chasing deer is obviously out of control and probably not a good dog anyways.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Here is another perspective.

I have a friend who lives in the Hills of Athens county on 60 or so acres who owns a couple great pyrenees (large white hearder dogs). These dogs are huge and just from the looks of them are intimidating, but they are also the most gentle dogs you can imagine. Like most dogs they like to bark as a warning to people they don't know and they are literally coyote killers. Deer will come up in the front yard of his house with the dogs there and the dogs dont bother the deer and the deer arent bothered by the dog.

Now these dogs do roam all over his property when they are out - usually at night and they literally ward off the coyotes and will kill them if they can get ahold of them. Sometimes they will roam within a square mile, crossing other peoples property. 

Now I can totally understand being upset with dogs driving deer off your property, but to just simply shoot any dog you see on your property to me seems rediculous. If you shot my dog because he wandered over onto your property you would have a whole lot more to deal with than just a dog. I seriously can understand the frustration, but I cannot understand the simple answer of just "shoot it"

Dog owners have responsibilities that come with ownership, but even as diligent as I am of controling my dog, I can't count on both hands the number of times that little son of a gun has gotten loose and decided he wanted to go do some laps before coming back home.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ErieAngler, did you not read the original post at all? This isn't about a wandering dog. Anyone who owns a dog willing and able to kill should either keep it locked up or expect to lose it.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

sorry, but i have 3 dogs, and several acres, my dogs have permission to roam my 3 and my neighbors 50 acres... god help the man who shoots one of my dogs.

my dogs run squirrels... they are bird dogs, with bright orange collars.

sorry if one of them interrupts your "deer hunting time"... to whom that shoots one of my dogs, prepare to be beaten within breaths of your life.

at our deer camp, there are dogs all over the place, yep, every now and then they interrupt our hunts... oh well. none of us are starving to eat.



> Exactly. A dog that is out running through the woods chasing deer is obviously out of control and probably not a good dog anyways.


then a human that breaks the law is obviously out of control and probably not a good human anyway...


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

i would imagine some of the people speaking here are the same dog owners that keep there dog locked in kennels 24/7. shooting someone's dog what wrong with you?


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

There is nothing nearly as wrong with shooting a dog chasing a deer as there is beating someone within breaths of their life. How damn stupid you gotta be for that????? That is potentially a felony and could go to prison.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Anyone who owns a dog willing and able to kill should either keep it locked up or expect to lose it.


That is one of the most rediculous statements Ive heard in a long time. Thanks for sharing.

Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Dog owners should control their dogs. If they do not control their dogs, than the dogs by natural instinct begin to chase wildlife. When this happens its time to eliminate the problem. This has happened to us numerous times throughout the years(dogs running and killing deer). At first we contacted the owners, but to little avail. Eventually we had to solve the problem. This dog will not stop this behavior once is has learned to do this, and the only way to solve the problem is to take matters into your own hands. I know its hard to do, I am a dog owner myself, but its the only real solution


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What's so hard for some of you to understand? This has *NOTHING *to do with dogs running through the woods. The question was regarding a dog that is willing and able to to run down and kill a wild deer. If you do indeed own that type of dog, then keep it locked up. This shouldn't even be a question. 
BTW, yes I do keep my dogs in the kennel 24/7. I made it big enough so they have room ro run and I don't have to risk turning them loose, even though we have 140 acres they could run on. If they were to ever go on to the neighbors and kill livestock or a deer, I would hope the neighbors would shoot them. If they didn't I would.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ErieAngler said:


> That is one of the most rediculous statements Ive heard in a long time. Thanks for sharing.


Please explain your mentality that makes this is a rediculous statement. Are you claiming dangerous dogs should be allowed to roam free?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Reread the highlighted portion, unless you purchased or raised the deer or other animal you may not kill or injure the dog if it's doing any of those things to a wild animal. I'm a dog owner and a hunter so I see both points, but stalking a deer is not stalking a little kid. If a dog attacked me hell yeah I'd shoot it, but I wouldn't if I saw one stalking a deer.



The_Shark said:


> I'm no dog whisperer, but this one didn't appear to be hunting for food. I saw the attack taking place. The dog would lay down about 10 feet away and bark at it, then get up and bite it a couple times, then lay back down and bark some more. Also, as soon as I got up there and yelled at it, it immediately stopped and trotted away, sort of like when you catch a dog going through your trash.
> 
> Here's some info on the law a guy from another site gave me:
> 
> ...


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

just because a dog is capable and willing to kill deer doesn't necessarily mean its vicious to humans. I agree that it's the owners responsibility to keep the animal on his property, but that being said, sometimes dogs get out and go on adventures. Did the dog have a collar? To say that any dog that's running through the woods chasing wildlife is a bad dog and should be shot is ludacris. It's called instinct. Like it or not man's best friend is a predator by nature, as are we. If you shoot my dog, you better shoot me. Because i'm coming enraged fool.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Alot of very good points have been made but a house pet playfully chasing a deer and a vicous dog killing one are total different to me.I would never want to kill someones dog I have 2 labs. When I was around 12 someone dumped two dogs in a marsh that we duck hunt the dogs where very aggressive, in the spring we seen them kill a group of baby geese, dad worried me our one of are labs would stumble on them some day. He didn't take any chances he removed the dogs with his .223. My dad is a dog lover he has spent thousands of dollars on operations for our dogs and even my buddies dog . I would never shoot a dog because it ran through a woods I was hunting.I agree with littleking there are alot of dog lovers in the world who would be ready to kill if they caught someone shooting there dog.
Angler ss


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

any guy who's married (trained) and not under control (looking at or chasing other women) should be shot then right? instinct right?

your points make no sense, if my dog attacks you, your property, your family, your dog, so be it; shoot it... my dog was in the wrong.

you kill my dog for chasing a deer that maybe it ran out of my yard, god help yourself, pig.

my dogs are part of my family. just like your family is precious to you, my dogs are to me. 

use the brain you were born with.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with you littleking you kill my dog i will kill you that is not a threat that is a promise!!!!!!! Say a dog breaks a chain or escapes a fence you mean to tell me that this dont happen. If you think you can prevent dogs from escaping then you are just as dumb as the dog. Sometimes when a dog gets something in there mind you cant stop them. Anyone who shoots a dog that is attacking a wild animal should be drug out back and shot. Hundreds if not thousands of deer are hit by cars everyday. Do we shoot them. The answer is no. We go out and shoot deer too. Some people shoot deer for just antlers or the thrill of killing same as this dog. I think some people need to stop and think about what they are saying because that could have been and escaped pet. Just think if it was your dog


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I agree with you littleking you kill my dog i will kill you that is not a threat that is a promise!!!!!!!





> I think some people need to stop and think about what they are saying


hard to believe those two quotes came from the same person in the same post


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have dogs. Our dogs are like our family. I also am a deer hunter. I understand both sides and I have an opinion but I'll keep it to myself because this thread seems to be going down hill. What I do find very interesting though is the number of people willing to say on a public forum that they would commit murder and go to prison over a dog. Really?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Let's throttle back on the threats fellas before someone get's cranky or the thread get's locked out. We (most) understand the bond with our dogs. Mine can't wait to get 1 of the 3 squirrels that come down and taunt him., doubt he'll ever make that a reality.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I know exactly what I said cause it ia the truth but maybe kill is to strong of a word. It is not the dogs fault for the owner not controlling him. It is instinct for the dog what is so hard to understand. It was a deer. It would be different if it was a person or a pet but it was a wild animal that is killed by animals daily.guess I feel different then some of you but I try to put my self in the dog owners shoes because I know there have been times where I am chasing mine around it happens and it is my fault not theres


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

never said I'd commit murder... I'd hand out a broken nose at minimum however.


----------



## trackingirl (Jan 22, 2010)

I do want to point out that "feral" dogs can be considered an introduced invasive species and have detrimental effects on the ecosytem. It is the reponsibility of each owner to control their "pets" or risk losing them. MInd you dogs have been my bread and butter for over twenty years now and I do allow my Pets to wander a bit out here in the country - but that said...If I found out any one of them was runnin deer (esp on someone elses property) that said dog would never wander again, hed be contained at home. If I found out he was shot while doing so...I would be sad but I would have done the same thing....and have....on the property I manage for hunting. Once a deer runner dog always a deer runnin dog. And incidently my dogs Hate deer season lockdown.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread went from a serious question about a very serious situation, to a bunch of bleeding hearts crying "don't hurt my dog". One more time, this isn't about you unles you have a seriously dangerous animal running wild. If someone let their "pet" lion of wolf run loose, would you feel the same? It's honestly no different. Dogs can be the most dangerous animals one could run into in the US, because of their lack of fear towards humans. Again, I certainly would never hurt someones dog running loose, I see them all the time on the farm. I simply persuade them to move on and that's all I would ever do. This isn't about a cudly pet.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

nicklesman, you say people shoot deer for for their antlers and killing just for fun, welll for your information that is illegal. So according to you a dog chasing a deer should be illegal. Also a car hitting a deer is an accident, a dog chasing a deer is not an accident. Its lack of responsibilty on the owner.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Excactly that's what I was trying to say I am sure it was an accident that the dog got loose I would hope people don't let dogs loose for the sole purpose to chase deer. (Hat is what I was getting at that it is more the owners problem then the dogs why kill a dog over owner neglate. Also I don't believe it is illegal to shhot deer for antlers if they are tagged properly as there are people who do this as well as poachers who just shoot to kill. I am not completely sure on this though so I will probably get ripped.this hits very close to home for me because I had a dog that was shot and killed when I was a kid and just would hate to have another child go through what I did even though it might not effect the adult. I do realize however this was a large an agressive dog towards animals but he could have been the sweetest family dog around. Anyone who knows me knows I am a giant teddy bear but some things just rub me the wrong way and killing of dogs just happens to be one of them


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Escalation of the issue with physical violence on another human being is very poor judgment not matter how you feel about it. Very likely to land you in legal trouble and possibly some time behind bars.


----------



## The_Shark (Nov 8, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> This thread went from a serious question about a very serious situation, to a bunch of bleeding hearts crying "don't hurt my dog". One more time, this isn't about you unles you have a seriously dangerous animal running wild. If someone let their "pet" lion of wolf run loose, would you feel the same? It's honestly no different. Dogs can be the most dangerous animals one could run into in the US, because of their lack of fear towards humans. Again, I certainly would never hurt someones dog running loose, I see them all the time on the farm. I simply persuade them to move on and that's all I would ever do. This isn't about a cudly pet.


Exactly what he said. I wasn't referring to the neighbors beagles that get under the fence a couple times a year or the black lab that knocks over my trash from time to time. I was talking about a 75 lb dog I've never seen before with no collar and blood all over it's face methodically tearing a deer's throat out. If I started shooting every dog I see on my property, I'd have to buy a backhoe to bury them all.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Most of you who are negatively responding to shooting a dog are not getting the point. Anyone who unfortunately has had this problem will agree that every dog that is seen in the woods is not shot. But there are instances where the same dog or dogs are seen chasing and killing deer. The problem is that most of these dogs are not killing to get a meal, but rather killing for fun. I have personally witnessed a dog take down a button buck and torture it until it dies and than leave without ever feeding on it. Anyone who has spent time and money on attempting to create a healthly deer herd would be upset about this.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

martinconcrete said:


> Most of you who are negatively responding to shooting a dog are not getting the point. Anyone who unfortunately has had this problem will agree that every dog that is seen in the woods is not shot. But there are instances where the same dog or dogs are seen chasing and killing deer. The problem is that most of these dogs are not killing to get a meal, but rather killing for fun. I have personally witnessed a dog take down a button buck and torture it until it dies and than leave without ever feeding on it. Anyone who has spent time and money on attempting to create a healthly deer herd would be upset about this.


Exactly my opinion. (When needed ) Shoot, shovel, shut up.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> I have dogs. Our dogs are like our family. I also am a deer hunter. I understand both sides and I have an opinion but I'll keep it to myself because this thread seems to be going down hill. What I do find very interesting though is the number of people willing to say on a public forum that they would commit murder and go to prison over a dog. Really?


ill second this statement, really? your gonna throw the rest of your life away over a dog??


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Call me crazy or whatever you like but my dogs are part of my family. At this moment I do not have a child but do have one on the way. The phrase I chose I used as a figure of speech which I stated in a follow up post that maybe "kill" was to strong of a word. I guess I just really love my dogs as if they were my children and know how I would feel if one was murdered because it has happened in the past. Now that I have a child on the way though obviously I would chose my actions with more thought as I will be there for them as my parents were for me. Guess I should have taken my own advise and put more thought into the situation but I spoke from emotion. Have to say though I would be extremely peed off though.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i don't let my dog run deer, but if someone shot him, there will be problems


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

nicklesman said:


> Call me crazy or whatever you like



I like crazy..it seems to fit..


----------



## turkeytalker (Feb 11, 2008)

Man heres what I got in too two or three years ago.I was hunting on a buddys land.Having a blast.My two female dogs all ways hunted together. But my male would get on some on his own.I could hear him going nuts off my buddys land.Will I'm thinking go get him .So hear I go trying to get him.Thats when I look up and here comes a truck full blast right at me.The guy is going off big time.I told him that I just whated to get my dog and I was sorry he got on your land.
OK hears when it gets unreal.We was so mad he called me every SOB in the book.He said next time I'll shoot your dogs then you if you come on my land.
That went over me like a lead balloon. Will Thats when i shoved my gun up his nose an said your lucky buddy that some one Knows I'm hunting here.Thats just how mad he had me.Just don't mess with my dogs or me. LOL


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

turkeytalker said:


> Man heres what I got in too two or three years ago.I was hunting on a buddys land.Having a blast.My two female dogs all ways hunted together. But my male would get on some on his own.I could hear him going nuts off my buddys land.Will I'm thinking go get him .So hear I go trying to get him.Thats when I look up and here comes a truck full blast right at me.The guy is going off big time.I told him that I just whated to get my dog and I was sorry he got on your land.
> OK hears when it gets unreal.We was so mad he called me every SOB in the book.He said next time I'll shoot your dogs then you if you come on my land.
> That went over me like a lead balloon. Will Thats when i shoved my gun up his nose an said your lucky buddy that some one Knows I'm hunting here.Thats just how mad he had me.Just don't mess with my dogs or me. LOL


You could still be in jail from doing that. It scares me that someone would do this, and try to brag about it on a website.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Not the best move...


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I believe this was a sensitive topic last year as well. I see both sides of this topic but i think we got off of the original topic of the original post. He was not speaking of someones hunting dog or family pet running through the woods on a sunday stroll and someone blows it away. I dont know how many times the neighbors dog has ruined my hunts. To many times to mention. I would never shoot it. I guess that is my point, the situation i mentioned is not what the original poster was referring to at all.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

turkeytalker said:


> Man heres what I got in too two or three years ago.I was hunting on a buddys land.Having a blast.My two female dogs all ways hunted together. But my male would get on some on his own.I could hear him going nuts off my buddys land.Will I'm thinking go get him .So hear I go trying to get him.Thats when I look up and here comes a truck full blast right at me.The guy is going off big time.I told him that I just whated to get my dog and I was sorry he got on your land.
> OK hears when it gets unreal.We was so mad he called me every SOB in the book.He said next time I'll shoot your dogs then you if you come on my land.
> That went over me like a lead balloon. Will Thats when i shoved my gun up his nose an said your lucky buddy that some one Knows I'm hunting here.Thats just how mad he had me.Just don't mess with my dogs or me. LOL


wow, im speachless


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Man after reading some of these posts I really question the intelligence of some of you.... come on shooting a dog for running through the woods??? Yes someone did say they would do that. Give me a break.... I understand you think its bad for a dog to kill a deer, but some people think its bad for a human to killl a deer. Do not give me that crap that we kill to feed the family crap. We hunt for the thrill of the hunt. Noone makes a profit on the meat. 
If I saw a coyote I would shoot, or a wild dog running after someones pet with the intentions to kill. I let my golden ret. run down rabbits, and other small game, it will chase deer, but never come close to a kill. Pretty sad that some of you maniacs would consider killing if it would run through your woods chasing a deer. SOME of you on this site are sick, pathetic, and lack a great deal of intelligence. Im not going to pin point each statement that some of you have made, simply because there are too many to choose from, but I think everyone knows who I am talking about.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i agree with one leg the 3 S's
twister


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> i agree with one leg the 3 S's
> twister


I agree with obeying the law... You morons give hunters a bad name.


----------

